# Durban FITA News



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey boys any news from the Durban fita ? Come Panda , spill it . Wondre if Nico will make it 2 in a row ( + 1400 ) ?


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

yo yo.......

Big Allan brought the weather with him......so we were "blessed" with wind and drizzles through out the weekend 

Nico finished on 1363 and a solid 1388 to win the tournament :thumbs_up

the unofficial manuf. cup was won by Mathews :wink: (8093 vs Hoyt 8077)


----------



## Wesley Gates (Mar 11, 2008)

Urabus,


Mathews won the lucky draw. Taken the top 3 Hoyts versus the Top 3 Mathews..... looks like mathews has some work to do


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i guess we got lucky :wink::wink: thank you for picking the teams though :tongue: we won


----------



## Wesley Gates (Mar 11, 2008)

typical mathews tactics.......with the wiiner decied by drawing peices of serviettes out of a hat


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

hehe....


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets do it again at North Gauteng.. What do you guys say? :zip:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Got the bow.... just need the shirt.. Urabus, I know you got one for me? Don't you? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Beware , I've been practicing . Not sure if thats gona make a diffs but just beware.!!!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

OH NO!!!!!!
another one to the dark side  
[Yoda mode on]Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering....[/Yoda mode off]
Jenny shooting yes? i'm game :tongue:


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Panda this is gona be a great tounie ( CLASH OF THE TITANS ) , I'm so waxed its scary . Howz ur shooting going ?


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

urabus said:


> OH NO!!!!!!
> another one to the dark side
> [Yoda mode on]Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering....[/Yoda mode off]
> Jenny shooting yes? i'm game :tongue:


Oh and fear will not lead to anger , it leads to the brown stuff running down ur leg


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

MR X said:


> Hey Panda this is gona be a great tounie ( CLASH OF THE TITANS ) , I'm so waxed its scary . Howz ur shooting going ?


yeah....looking forward to the shoot......flying up in the moring (fri).....will go see the airlines people (so it's a "business trip" :wink: ). finish by mid morning  will prob go hang by seppie's....but now he says he will be setting up the field.....maybe will go check out The Bowshop as well.....

the shooting......well, u know how it is.......just when u think u got it all figured out.....something else goes wrong/needs fixing


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Have a good flight , let just hope we dont get washed out on sat-sun . 78mm rain yesterday afternoon in 4 hours


----------

